# GT# 15 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

VS











The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum




The Denver Thuggets




































[PG] A. Iverson [SG] L. Kleiza [SF] C Anthony [PF] K. Martin,[C] M. Camby


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Nice GT!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Haha, good job with the game topic.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Lakers vs. Nuggets Game Thread*

*Los Angeles Lakers*
Record: 8-6
Streak: Won 1
*
INJURY REPORT*
Kwame Brown: Moderate Ankle and Knee Sprains - Out

*Denver Nuggets*
Record: 9-6
Streak: Lost 2

*INJURY REPORT*
Chucky Atkins: Severe Right Groin strain - Out
Nene: Left Thumb Surgery - Out
Steven Hunter: Right Knee Surgery - Out
Kenyon Martin: Right Knee Bone Bruise - Questionable
Linas Kleiza: Right Ankle Sprain - Probable

*PROBABLE STARTERS*​ *Los Angeles Lakers*



































​
*Denver Nuggets*



































​
*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers lost last season’s series with Denver 1-3, their first series loss to the Nuggets since 1993-94 and seventh in the teams’ series history dating back to 1976- 77. This will be the teams’ 133rd meeting with the Lakers leading the all-time series 87-45. The Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 overall meetings with the Nuggets while going 20-11 against Denver since the 1999-00 season. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 13-2 against the Nuggets all-time. In their last meeting in Los Angeles, the Lakers lost for just the second time ever to the Nuggets at STAPLES Center (13-2), ending their eight game home win streak over Denver. In Denver, the Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 road games but are 1-5 in their last six at Pepsi Center. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 18-9 versus Denver. In 40 career games including 31 starts against the Nuggets, Kobe Bryant is averaging 25.3 points and owns the series record of 51 points established in February of 2003. In the Lakers lone win against the Nuggets last season, Bryant posted 8 points and 10 assists in 28 minutes January 5, only the second time Bryant has recorded more assists than points in a minimum of 27 minutes (3/28/98 (2 points, 3 assists, 27 minutes)). It was also the first time in as many minutes that Bryant has scored in single-digits since 4/1/04 when he scored 8 points in 42 minutes versus Houston. Bryant (2nd), Carmelo Anthony (5th) and Allen Iverson (10th) all currently rank among the top 10 league leaders in scoring.
*
FISHER APPROACHES 7,000 POINTS*
With 6,992 career points, Derek Fisher stands 8 points shy of reaching 7,000 for his career after scoring 14 points on 3-of-4 shooting (8-of-8 FT) 11/27 vs. Seattle. Of his 6,992 points, 4,200 have come as a member of the Los Angeles Lakers. Currently in his 12th season, Fisher has averaged double-figures six times in his career, posting a career best 13.3 ppg during the 2005-06 season while with the Golden State Warriors.
*
DOUBLE-DOUBLE THREAT*
Entering the season, Andrew Bynum had posted 10 career double-doubles, all of which came during the 2006-07 campaign. Through 14 games this season, Bynum is averaging 11.1 points and 10.1 rebounds while nearly matching his career double-double total with EIGHT this year. Among NBA leaders, Bynum currently ranks 10th in double-doubles. Among the 15 players in the top 10 who have posted EIGHT or more double-doubles this season, Bynum is doing so in the fewest minutes (25.6) by far, with the next closest players (Nash, Okafor, Randolph) all averaging 33.9 minutes per game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers vs. Nuggets Game Thread*

Ok, so obviously I'm not good at this but I wanted to do a game thread...don't kill me MODS! (Edit it to smooth it out if you can)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs. Nuggets Game Thread*

There's already a game thread, so I'm going to merge the two, and then I'll see if I can maybe sort yours out. It's definitely interesting the way it's formatted, haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Well, I edited your post to try and make it look better, and that's the best I got.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Good Job!!! Obviously I am not the smartest guy when using a computer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

BTW...just to be fair..the Lakers have Kwame and Kobe with mugshots too. :sad:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s247/homerduklau/kwame.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i197/mikeyfoho/bryantkobe.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c281/PrincessChan/nnolte1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

*SCOUTING REPORT

Thursday, Nov 29*

“He has no holes in is offensive game.” “He can do just about whatever he wants on the offensive end.” These quotes are from NBA scouts in reference to Carmelo Anthony who brings his 9-6 Denver Nuggets to Staples tonight. “Practice? Are we talking about practice?” O.K. this doesn’t really belong here but Allen Iverson’s infamous rant when he was still playing for Philadelphia about the necessity (or lack thereof) of practice is still entertaining. Regardless, the Nuggets have a lot of good parts but can be inconsistent in their play. They boast two of the most dangerous offensive players in the league in Anthony and Iverson and the Defensive player of the year in Marcus Camby. Denver has currently lost three of their last four after winning six in a row. Coach George Karl preaches a run and attack offense which gives his players a lot of freedom. They like to run off of their defense as they rank number one in steals and force over 19 turnovers a game from their opponents. They also rank #1 in blocked shots (mainly due to Camby).

Denver’s normal starting lineup is Iverson and Yakhouba Diawara in the backcourt. Obviously everyone is familiar with Iverson’s game. Diawara is big and strong and plays hard. He is a cutte/slasher who is a good finisher (especially in transition). He has improved his outside shot and can shoot to 3 point range. The forwards are usually Anthony and Kenyon Martin although Martin has a bruised knee and is listed as day-to-day. Linas Kleiza replaced Martin in the starting lineup in the last game and he is an energetic and active player who looks to score. He tries to play a physical brand of ball and while he is not shooting well from 3 this season we know he can get streaky from that distance. Camby starts at center and he can change games with his defense and shot blocking. He is also capable of hitting the mid range face up shot.

Off the bench the Nuggets have Anthony Carter, Eduardo Najera, and J.R. Smith. Carter is a solid backup point guard who can keep the offensive flow going. Najera is an energetic player and we can’t let him out-hustle us. His outside shot has improved. On defense he will shadow the ball-handler in the backcourt sometimes looking for steals and sometimes trying to just disrupt the opponent’s offensive flow. Smith loves shooting the three and is shooting it well.

Offensively, they want to play fast and loose (they are 6th in the league in fastbreak points). They don’t call a lot of plays they simply look to spread a defense out and attack the paint for lay-ups, free throw opportunities, or drive and kicks. They try to get to the 30-30-30 club every night. That is they want 30 lay-ups, 30 free throws, and 30 assists. Denver will look to push the ball and run “DRAGS” and “DOUBLE DRAGS” (transition screen and rolls and double screen and rolls). They will also do this and then drop the ball into Anthony for a post up or short isolation or snap it back for a top iso for Iverson. They will run some other loose actions (dribble handoffs etc.) that will lead to post up isolations for Anthony. We need to defend without fouling as they can rack up big free throw nights and get the opponents in foul trouble. If we have to end up double teaming Anthony we need to be aware of their three-point shooters as they are not bashful – they attempt about 20 threes a game.










Defensively, they will play some zone. Other than Camby they are inconsistent with their defensive effort so we cannot settle for the fools gold of early/quick perimeter jumpers. By moving the ball from side to side we can get good shots and help slow down their running attack.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I am worried about Melo. George always seemed to always do a nice job on him, but Rad or Walton? I don't think so.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Game is starting in a few minutes.

Gotta get this victory at home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Kobe with the Lakers first 7 points already...leading 7-4 early.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

It will be interesting to see Farmar and Iverson butt heads.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Outside of Kobe, nobody's doing much of anything.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Please get Rad out of the game. He is garbage!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lakers are playing like ****. How many more turnovers are we going to have before the end of this quarter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom should stop taking jump shots. They're not going to go in.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom should drive and try to draw some fouls. Maybe a coule of free throws wil get his shot going.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Radman is terrible when he can't wide open threes. He missed two wide open ones. I know cook would have hit those all day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

This ****ing sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

We're playing like the ****ing Knicks. Camby just owned us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Pathetic first quarter overall. Down 33-21 after the first quarter.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom needs to stop shooting the dam ball and drive in.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Wow...there is no way in hell we can stop BOTH Carmello And AI..they are soo good.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

This is about to get ugly without Kobe in there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom can't guard Melo worth ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> Odom can't guard Melo worth ****.


Not many people can..


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

This where we find out trading Cook and Evans was big mistake. We no longer have the depth we use to. Where the hell is Ariza anyways.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Apparently the Lakers thing that the guys wearing blue are their teammates.

Oh, and Odom sucks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

SO when Odom said he is going to be aggressive, it means he will go 0-7.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

WTF!!! Odom has 1 point, it's time to trade his ***


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom really needs to get to the line cuz his jumper is just off!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I think every single turnover thus far has led to Denver points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

regardless of what happens this game, i think luke is really overrated. the guy has like a 2:1 assist to turnover ratio. way too many needless turnovers. i mean he's been a pro for quite a few years now. add to that his bad defense.

plus his shooting will only be mediocre at best. last year's 38% was just a fluke imo.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

how many times is odom going to get blocked?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

That is why I don't mind Kobe shooting, atleast he gets to the line and makes free throws. Odom has always sucked and will continue to do so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Odom actually scored...Radman continues to miss...Melo continues to kill us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

And why the **** is Kobe still not in the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Theonee said:


> That is why I don't mind Kobe shooting, atleast he gets to the line and makes free throws. Odom has always sucked and will continue to do so.


Right on cue.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Yeah they should have traded radman instead, he is nothing but a overpaid version of Cook.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

there we go Odom!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Maybe Odom is realizing his shot is off?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Seriously Kobe doesn't know when to be aggressive, he is hot right now and he is not shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Fisher with a couple of big 3's, and now we're only down 5 after just being down 17.

Nevermind, Melo still destroying us.

Kobe should guard him.

Radman needs to be benched. Let's get Ariza in there since his defense is good, and see what he does.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Radman sucks ****


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Good players get to the line when they are not hot, so that they can get hot. Odom should drive to the basket more.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

How have we won 8 games this season? 

Lamar Odom and Vladimir are playing like ****...


Fisher is really keeping us in this one..along with our one man team Kobes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Melo is rediculous.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Putting Ariza on Melo might help.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Carmelo is taking Lamar to school tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I would rather have Sasha than radman, atleast Sasha tries hard.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Good things happen when that Radman is on the bench, he is our new Smush.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I have no idea how we're only down 1 right now. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Theonee said:


> Good things happen when that Radman is on the bench, he is our new Smush.


Now that's just insulting.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Bynum is a ****ing Beast.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I love kobes defense on iverson


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

that was a hell of a shot!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Kobe at the buzzer!! What a shot!

57-55 Nuggets at the half, and we're right back in it!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> Now that's just insulting.


As I mentioned before Radman is almost 7 foot tall and averages 21 minutes, 0 blocks and more personal fouls than rebounds.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Kobe just makes it look so easy. The fadeaway off the backboard was sick.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

We should have traded Radman instead of Cook. Radman is garbage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

By the way, if we win this game, we will be in the 6th spot in the Western Conference.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Crank it up ****ers, I'm back from work. Let's see a big W.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Half-Time Box Score:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Hey Basel, where did you print the boxscore from? I like the +/- stats.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hey Basel, where did you print the boxscore from? I like the +/- stats.


http://www.nba.com/games/20071129/DENLAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Yeah, from NBA.com.

Lakers have a 4-point lead now. Make that 7 as Walton hits a 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

There we go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Bynum! Double-double again!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Playing much better with Radman on the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



farzadkavari said:


> Playing much better with Radman on the bench.


Just noticed you're pretty new here with the posting, so welcome to the boards!:cheers:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

No Ratman, Good Lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Fish is ballin'!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> Just noticed you're pretty new here with the posting, so welcome to the boards!:cheers:


Dont worry.. from those comments.. its not me :lol:

Denver went cold.. My Packers lost


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> Just noticed you're pretty new here with the posting, so welcome to the boards!:cheers:


He's been here longer then us. :biggrin:

Finally starting to watch the game now, as Packers - Cowboys game is over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I always think that Kobe can't amaze me anymore because I've seen everything from him, but he proves me wrong every time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Haha, just realized he's been here since October 04...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Charge Practice? Lets not turn into PHX please.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> Haha, just realized he's been here since October 04...


Dur Dur Dur.... Way to bring down the IQ level in here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Cris said:


> Dur Dur Dur.... Way to bring down the IQ level in here.


:azdaja:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Bad call by the refs. That was a foul.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Was that a pass by kobe? Looked like an airball to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lead cut back down to 7 now. We need to re-focus. Good timeout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Imdaman said:


> Was that a pass by kobe? Looked like an airball to me.


Are you talking about the play where Walton scored it? If so, that was a pass.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Its about time Phil takes a timeout at the right time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I really want to see Ariza get in the game and defend Melo. Either that, or put Kobe on Melo.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Yea I'm new on here, I've always known about this board but started posting recently.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Just got back from school. Hows the boys been playing?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



farzadkavari said:


> Yea I'm new on here, I've always known about this board but started posting recently.


Welcome to the most friendly Laker's board on the net. 

:cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just got back from school. Hows the boys been playing?


Started off pathetic...were down 17...now we're up 11...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Well I guess I came at a good time then...........


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Kobe deserves every single MVP chant that comes his way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Bynum is out rebounding Camby?

Kobe is tearing it up. 7 assists, 24 points! :clap2:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Oh noes!!! 6 10 Smush is in the game,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Bad way to end the quarter, but we are still up by 6 right now.

Why did Phil put Vlad back in if he's struggling so bad? Get Ariza in there, and let's find out how well we did with this trade.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Radman is the curse, everytime he has stepped into the game tonight, Denver makes a run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Melo is shooting 10/13 for 20 points, and he's only been to the free throw line for one attempt, so that's good. 

But man, he is shooting lights out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Kobe on the bench to start the quarter, and Radman is still in the game. This scares me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Phil with a horrid lineup to start the fourth, but Vlad with the good pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

The zone defense confuses the Lakers so damn much. It's ridiculous. But the Lakers bench is responding well now, and we're back up 9.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

You got to love Farmars confidence out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Did Farmar and Sasha just give each other than high and low five? I have been waiting for that to be cool again since I was like 8.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Every time I see Sasha I remember people calling him the White Mamba a few years back when people had faith he might be good one day. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Vujacic fouled on the 3-point attempt. Nice. And he hits all three! Sasha with 8 points off the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Every time I see Sasha I remember people calling him the White Mamba a few years back when people had faith he might be good one day. :lol:


He IS the White Mamba!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Poor Javaris. He looks sad.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Get Radman out, the guy is 0-4 now, the guy is absolute piece of trash, other players contribute in the form of defense and rebounding when their shots are not falling but, ratman(new smush) is absolutely useless piece of ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Poor Javaris. He looks sad.


I saw him flash a smile...

And Vlad FINALLY ****ing scores. 12-point lead now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Luke drains a 3-pointer and the Lakers are up by 15!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

God, I don't understand why Phil wants Vlade in the post. I just dont get it. I know he scored just now. But thats only cause Anthony didn't think he needed to guard him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sorry, but I keep looking at Vlad with the short hair and think...."SLAVA!"

Luke drills a three.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sorry, but I keep looking at Vlad with the short hair and think...."SLAVA!"


I think thats a worse comparison than Smush to be honest.. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sorry, but I keep looking at Vlad with the short hair and think...."SLAVA!"
> 
> Luke drills a three.












Look at that form! I miss this guy! Who doesn't?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha's definitely not afraid to shoot. He has 13 points off the bench! Make that 15!

20-point lead!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

SASHA? Making more than one shot in a row! It must be practice!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Get The **** Out!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Melo just got ejected!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

lol. I love how Sasha gets people pissed off enough to attack him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Hit the road, jack, and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha aggravates everybody. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol. I love how Sasha gets people pissed off enough to attack him.


Sasha was probably talking **** to Melo, haha. That would be great!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Btw I think it's time for staples center security guards to get a new color suits.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Melo is a thug..

He tried to choke our best player out!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

lol that is Sasha, alway making something happen( good and bad)

With this lakers squad no lead is safe though.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

From Nash to Melo. Shasha is a bad man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

See, the people were right. Sasha is the White Mamba!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Go Sasha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

If Melo doesn't get a couple games off after this then there is a conspiracy against Kobe. Because that was blatant choking.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha just missed the freethrow. He could not breathe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha ties a career high with 18 points! And Vlad scores again!

Lakers now up 25 after the Turiaf dunk! I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

This **** is amazing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha playing like Magic.

We're spanking them now, 

A Critt sighting. finally.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Looks like Sasha stole Melo's mojo, Sasha won't miss .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Crittenton is coming into the game, as well as Ariza! Good ****!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Von Waffle sighting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Radmanovic is actually playing well now?! I like it!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Wafer and Java on the floor at the same time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

VON WAFER and JAVA!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Luke starting the 2nd half made all the difference we have continuity with him in there.

Vlad is terrible starting.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Hopefully Critt gets a shot off tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

How dare you push Sasha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

All right folks, I've got to ask this: Is Sasha Vujacic tonight's player of the game? He just set a career high with 20 points...pretty impressive for him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Mihm is in now, which means every player has gotten minutes tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Wow... there was nothing possitive about that. Other than Kwame can probably say he shoots better FT than Ariza


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Damn...nice dunk by Denver's Bobby Jones.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Damn It


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

The player of the game either goes to Sasha or Kobe.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Not impressed by Ariza so far...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Player of the Game: Kobe or Sasha?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Look at Java!! Nice dribbling and pass to Vujacic, who gets his 22nd point!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Java!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

This is why people want Java to play more...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

LOL at Ronny's dance moves.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

If Sasha scores 20 points, he absolutely has to be player of the game. This might be the only time we ever see it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

critt for player of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

We Want Tacos! 

JAVA!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Definitely Sasha, after getting Melo to choke him. Use a pic of Melo choking him for the POTG pic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

They Want Tacos!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

play some D!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Give Them Tacos!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I Want A Java Taco!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

They Get Tacos!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lakers win 127-99! Lakers fans get tacos!

Sasha Vujacic = Player of the Game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Critt is ballin what a pass, a great crossover. Play the kid PJ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha gets the post-game interview! I love it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha with the post game Interview....

WTF did he just say?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Holy ****! Lakers scored 46 points in the 4th quarter!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lol at the denver player who took that shot with .5 left on the game clock. If he made that he would not have made it out of the arena.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha: "..before we goto the Staples.."

He is a star in the making.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha is the truth!!:worthy::worthy:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Cris said:


> Sasha with the post game Interview....
> 
> WTF did he just say?


At least it wasn't as bad as Slava...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lol


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Thats why I bought a Sasha Vujacic jersey 2 years ago...and he signed it :biggrin:


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha is the man, you gotta give it to him. He plays hard every game and yes He is Player of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Post-Game Box Score:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> This is why people want Java to play more...


exactly


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sasha: "..before we goto the Staples.."
> 
> He is a star in the making.


Yeah that comment was typical Sasha Borat. 

Sasha love is making me alittle sick but he was outstanding.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Sasha "The most important thing for us right now is the fans to get free tacos"


or 


"We shared the ball in the second half and look at the result up there what 127-99"

My lord Sasha you are a legend..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

First of all...

Sasha was sick tonight. I've never been impressed by ANYTHING he has ever done. Tonight was impressive. He deserves player of the game for not only looking great on offense, but he played some good defense tonight to. And anyone that gets players ejected is ok in my book.

When our bench is playing like that, there isn't a team out there that wouldn't struggle against us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I can't find a picture of Sasha from tonight's game. I'll look again a little later, and update the POTG thread by the end of the night.

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Damnit!!! WTF!! I left my house in the middle of the 2nd to go play softball and we were getting lit up Melo. I Hhop in my car after the game to see that we *** ****ed them?? I hate when i miss a game like that!!!! ugh!! Sasha with 22?? 46 in the 4th?? Christ! Im gonna have to watch the replay tomorrow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Oh. My. God.

Three times this year I have turned off the TV on Lakers games.

The first time was the first game of the year when the Rockets were up by about 12 with 3mins to go in the game. I check the score online, crap myself, turn on the game and we tie it with 24secs to go.

Then, the Nets game...I turn it off with 4:30 to go and we're getting the **** kicked out of us by 14. Look at the score online...92-90 Nets with 2mins left, turn on the game and we go on to lose.

Now tonight, I decide to not watch the rest of the first half when we're down 14 with 4mins left...then we're only down by 2 at half, and I watch the 2nd half and we go on to beat the living hell out of them...unbelievable.

Moral of the story: whenever things are going bad, I need to turn off my TV and check the boxscore about 15mins later because this system always has positive results.

Finally, can we please play Crittenton? The kid is just absolutely nasty. He's got the most pure talent of any PG we've had since Nick Van Exel. Put him in the game every once in a while! He's reeeeally freaking good!


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Damian Necronamous; said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Three times this year I have turned off the TV on Lakers games.
> 
> ...



i swear, every time you bring up tweety bird i get a tear in my eye.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Crit had some moves there that really made you go "hummmm". I'm really hoping he turns out to be the late 1st round steal of this draft class. 

Btw, Sasha's post-game comments reminded me of this legendary interview from 4 years ago. http://youtube.com/watch?v=R_PJ5xFQeXg


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R_PJ5xFQeXg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R_PJ5xFQeXg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Greatest interview....EVER. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

where's the sasha video?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Lol


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Holy crap, Carmelo was 11-15 from the field, and his +/- was -30!? Damn.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



Basel57 said:


> This is why people want Java to play more...


That's what I've been saying the PAST THREE MONTHS, go critt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

I'd love to see Critt tonight against the Jazz...actually...I'm going to miss these next two games, so the Lakers better not start losing again while I'm gone for the weekend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

Comments from Melo and Sasha...


> "It wasn't intentionally done," Anthony said. "I hope people don't overreact."
> 
> When Vujacic was told that Anthony accused him of embellishing the foul by flopping, the Lakers' reserve guard responded with a bemused grin.
> 
> "I think I've got to give him a DVD of European soccer. Then he can really see flops," Vujacic said. "I think it was frustration on his part. He's one of the best players in the league. But we did an amazing job on defense against him by double-teaming him -- and that's why he tried to choke me. I was surprised that he grabbed me with his hand."


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

The ENFORCER strikes again!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol. I love how Sasha gets people pissed off enough to attack him.


I missed it, what happened prior to it that caused Melo to do it?

Was Sasha guarding him/getting under his skin? 

Also, at the end of this video it appears that PJ is yelling at someone. Was there any significance to it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL1_fXU0n1U


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

the angle wasn't close enough to be sure, but i believe carmelo.. doesn't look like he exerted much force on sasha. it looks like a flop to me.

on another note, jordan's stats this year... wow, very nice! getting about 9.4 points in 20 minutes per game, field goal percentage is great too. almost 50% from 2 point range, and 40% from the 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

He didn't fall on the ground or anything for it to be considered a flop. He kind of almost kneeled down and got right back up.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

flop is generally associated with faking a foul.. embellishing it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*7,000* - Actually 7,002, Derek Fisher needed 8 points to get 7,000 for his career, he got 10 tonight on another efficient offensive evening, 4 of 6, 4 assists, 0 turnovers. 

*7* - Lakers in double figures. 2 digit mainstay Kobe Bryant was joined by frequent visitor (this season) Andrew Bynum, Lamar Odom, Derek Fisher, Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic. 

*22* - Career high for Sasha Vujacic, who led the team in free throws.

*14 *- Turnovers for the Lakers, or more importantly only 6 in the last 3 quarters as the team took control of the game. The Nuggets had 18.

*32* - Assists for the Lakers, on 48 field goals. That's 14 more than the Nuggets and featured 5 players with at least 4 assists (Radmanovic, Bryant, Fisher, Farmar, Walton).

*6 of 9* - Luke Walton's shooting, leading to 14 points. It's a season high and a bounce back offensive performance for Luke.

*45* - The difference between the Nuggets' biggest lead at 17 and the Lakers' biggest lead at 28 (final score).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 14 Denver Nuggets (9-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-6) [11-29]*

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson*
*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on team’s performance: *
“Well after a very slow start, with mistakes and bad shots, turnovers – eight of them in the first quarter—I thought we had a rather good three quarters. It was nice to have the bench be able to keep our starters off the floor, and carry a game to a finish like that. It will allow us to play back- to- back with some live legs hopefully tomorrow.” 

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on team’s turn around after 1st quarter:*“I kept talking to them, you didn’t have practice yesterday, you’re still a little sluggish, you’re not quick enough to react to their play right now, but you’ll get it, just be patient. Stop trying to dribble penetrate into their defense. They are effective, steal- artists and shot blockers and we just have to get in position where we can execute against them. I thought the last 6 minutes of the second quarter we started playing with our heads a little bit more.”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on foul by Anthony:*“You know I was at the other end of the court; I didn’t see it at all. I saw one earlier that was called. Sasha was making a cut against a zone, and I think Carmelo was just trying to stand him up, and that was a two shot foul. As a consequence, I’m sure he just had a little more retribution at the situation, and if that’s really a foul, let’s see if this one is. But Sasha kept shooting until he found his range tonight.”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on 4th quarter:*“I’m sure George would agree with me but this game fluctuates in points a lot. They were down 15 to nothing the other night against Indiana, came back and tied the score at 36, and they were down 28 point against Indiana in Indiana two weeks ago and came back and won the ballgame. It’s a team that blows hot and cold. And I’m sure he’s concerned about it, and that seems to be a part of their personality right now.” 

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on Lamar’s shooting:*“No it’s not encouraging at all. I actually took him out of the game. I thought he was playing so poorly, and that’s rare that you have to take Lamar out of a ballgame because of that; but he’ll get a rest, come back and try it again, and when you get out there get a rhythm for your shots. I mean everything was not working for him, but he stayed in the ballgame and I thought he started playing."

*Lakers Players

Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on the play of the young guys:* 
“The young fellas came in and played extremely well. They took care of business, it feels good to see them go out there and play that well.”

*Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on how Sasha can really help this team: *
“Just take shots when it comes to him, don’t worry about forcing it or worry about scoring. Really we need him out there for defense more so than anything, when we have shots available to him it’s important that he knocks them down.” 
*
Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on Phil Jackson’s contract extension: *“I think it’s great. He is clearly, in my opinion, the greatest coach of all time. So when you can lock him in it’s always a great sign.”

*Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on why the Lakers are playing well: *“We have guys that work extremely hard on a daily basis. We have young players that have a lot of heart, play hard every single day, and care. When you have that combination, you have a lot of potential. I think that’s really been the big key. In the past I’ve always been the only guy in the gym really working hard, now I got guys in there with me pushing themselves just as much. It makes a big difference.” 

*Lakers guard Sasha Vujacic on how he was able to get open for good looks: *
“They played a lot of zone, what coach asked me to do is kind of move from corner to corner to overload the side and we did a great job sharing the basketball. The way we swung that ball during the game it was unbelievable and good to watch.”

*Sonics

Nuggets Coach George Karl on the loss:*“You know, we got whipped. We got whipped in the second half. You know again, there were moments that we were playing better than we were in the last three or four games. It ends up a bad loss but in the same sense there was good stuff out there. 

*Nuggets Coach George Karl on Kobe Bryant’s performance:*“I thought he was very unselfish. I thought he converted a lot of easy baskets for them by giving the ball up, drawing our big guys to him and finding the big guy underneath the basket. I thought those lay-ups in the second half, or second quarter, when they made their comeback with three-pointers, we were protecting the basket pretty well early in the game. The lay-ups and the three ball got them going. Of course, Kobe’s playmaking got it going too. 

*Nuggets Forward Carmelo Anthony on altercation with Sasha Vujacic:*“I hope people don’t over-react. It wasn’t intentionally done; hopefully we can just move on. "


----------

